# Closed!



## Asarena (May 7, 2020)

Redd is selling a real scary painting, a fake quaint painting, and a fake academic painting. Whoever gets them gets them. Make sure to bring a ladder if you'd like to buy a painting from him!
Celeste is also wandering around, and I've put my extra DIY recipes on the beach to the left of the airport. Feel free to take any that you need, but please don't take ones that you already know.

Reply below if you're interested, and I'll PM you the dodo code. Max of 3 people visiting my island at a time. Please leave through the airport when you're done. I don't need anything in return, but feel free to water some of my flowers if you'd like~​


----------



## Dark178 (May 7, 2020)

hey can I come?


----------



## MadJimJaspers (May 7, 2020)

MAYYYY I stop by??


----------



## animal_hunter (May 7, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Taishan (May 7, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Capchir (May 7, 2020)

Can I stop by ?


----------



## Asarena (May 7, 2020)

Sent code to the first three! I'll get to anyone else interested once people come and start leaving~


----------



## jynxy87 (May 7, 2020)

I would to stop by.


----------



## Terrabull (May 7, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit if I can.  Mostly interested in Celeste.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 7, 2020)

If Redds still got stuff, may I come? (Even if he doesnt still interested!)


----------



## Alita89 (May 7, 2020)

Would like to come and can water (have a gold watering can)


----------



## Dufontee (May 7, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 7, 2020)

How busy are you? I could water, unless you think the wait will be over 20min.


----------



## Asarena (May 7, 2020)

Sent the code the the next three!


----------



## Loubelle (May 7, 2020)

Could I come? o:


----------



## Asarena (May 7, 2020)

All of Redd's paintings have now been purchased~


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 7, 2020)

Would love to come for celeste~


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 7, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## Asarena (May 7, 2020)

Sending the code to new people as people leave. If I've liked someone's post then it means I've sent them the code. Going to be semi-AFK, so I apologize in advance if I don't see/respond to something you say in game~

And thank you to the people who've been watering my flowers!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 7, 2020)

I’d like to come over.


----------



## Ella. (May 7, 2020)

If you're still doing this I'd like to stop by


----------



## charyse (May 8, 2020)

i’d like to come!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 8, 2020)

I don't need to visit anymore. I have unfortunate priorities.


----------



## moonbox (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come! I can also trade DIY's so someone else can still grab some


----------



## Asarena (May 8, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't need to visit anymore. I have unfortunate priorities.


Sorry I couldn't get to you in time!


----------



## Fye (May 8, 2020)

I'd love to come by and will bring a watering can


----------



## Shinigamii (May 8, 2020)

Would like to come for celeste c:


----------



## Asarena (May 8, 2020)

Closing the thread, but I'll still be sending the code to everyone who's posted so far as I get to them~
Also, it's taken a little while to get to some people, so not everyone is coming/responding. Because of this I'm sending the code to a few extra people once a little time passes with no reply/arrival, so there could end up being more than 3 visitors!

Edit: Everything was going fine, but my internet just decided to randomly die for a minute, so if anyone who was on my island/I sent the old code to would like to come back then just PM me, and I'll get a new code.


----------

